# help for marriage on last leg!!!



## bigdaddy41 (Jun 17, 2010)

My marriage may be on it's last leg. We have a lot of issues. I have suggested that we see a counseler and get help. She says that if she is not willing to talk to me then why on earth would I think she would be willing to talk to a perfect stranger? So my question to all of you is are there marriage counselers that will see only one partner of a marriage? If so where might I find them? Thanks for your help.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

bigdaddy41 said:


> My marriage may be on it's last leg. We have a lot of issues. I have suggested that we see a counseler and get help. She says that if she is not willing to talk to me then why on earth would I think she would be willing to talk to a perfect stranger? So my question to all of you is are there marriage counselers that will see only one partner of a marriage? If so where might I find them? Thanks for your help.


Any MC worth their salt talks to both of you together and alone.

They need to establish trust and expectations.

An MC is not supposed to be considered some kind of punishment.

Insist she go. If she doesn't like the first one, find another, and another until she is satisfied with one she can deal with.

Her telling you such things is a defensive strategy, don't buy into it.


----------

